# New 210Rs Owners



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello All:

My wife and I are the proud owners of a new 2010 210RS. We towed it home this past Wednesday. After months of searching for a short TT for the two of us, but will still be able to handle some adult friends for weekend get aways, we found the Outback 210RS to be the perfect fit. Great floorplan, lots of storage,sleeping for 4 adults, and still has the dinette and couch. We are new to the RV lifestyle and can't wait for our first trip.

I stumbled upon this site while researching the Outback TTs. Great site and I look forward to learning and sharing information with other Outback owners.

Happy Camping to all.

Jim


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers, I am taking out our new 210RS this weekend for the first time also. Just the wife and I plus 2 dogs, the floorplan made perfect sense to us.


----------



## chillaxin (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome and Congrats on the new OB. You've got a great unit that I am sure will bring you many years of happy memories! So, when/where is the first trip?


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the Welcome.

Still trying to figure out where the first "true" trip will be. Still waiting for the ground to thaw out in New England. It is suppossed to reach the low 70's this weekend so we might do a practice overnighter in the driveway...

Jim


----------



## BigJoeCamper (Jan 26, 2010)

I haven't had my new 210RS out yet due to the inclement weather here in Denver (got 10 inches of snow last week). I am looking forwrd to it though.

BTW - Did you dealer happen to point out the location of the water pump? I asked my dealer and he seemed to think it was stuffed way up under the sofa bed in the far corner.

It looks to be out of reach back there. Not sure how I will service that come next fall when I have to winterize.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Jim B said:


> Hello All:
> 
> My wife and I are the proud owners of a new 2010 210RS. We towed it home this past Wednesday. After months of searching for a short TT for the two of us, but will still be able to handle some adult friends for weekend get aways, we found the Outback 210RS to be the perfect fit. Great floorplan, lots of storage,sleeping for 4 adults, and still has the dinette and couch. We are new to the RV lifestyle and can't wait for our first trip.
> 
> ...


Welcome Jim!!
I am in Hillsboro, NH and almost bought new. I ended up with a 2005 25RSS. We will be at Moose Hillock Memorial Day weekend if ya want to hang with other Outbackers. Also, check out the Rally page, there are 16 of us going to Acadia in late August...

You are gonna love your Outback!

where did you buy??

Take care and welcome to the club!!

Russ


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

BigJoeCamper said:


> I haven't had my new 210RS out yet due to the inclement weather here in Denver (got 10 inches of snow last week). I am looking forwrd to it though.
> 
> BTW - Did you dealer happen to point out the location of the water pump? I asked my dealer and he seemed to think it was stuffed way up under the sofa bed in the far corner.
> 
> It looks to be out of reach back there. Not sure how I will service that come next fall when I have to winterize.


The pump is indeed under the sofa. The front panel of the sofa can be removed. Take off the protective caps and remove the screws and the front panel will come off of the sofa. There is a small access hole under the sofa seat for the water tank bypass valve.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME and CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

russlg said:


> Hello All:
> 
> My wife and I are the proud owners of a new 2010 210RS. We towed it home this past Wednesday. After months of searching for a short TT for the two of us, but will still be able to handle some adult friends for weekend get aways, we found the Outback 210RS to be the perfect fit. Great floorplan, lots of storage,sleeping for 4 adults, and still has the dinette and couch. We are new to the RV lifestyle and can't wait for our first trip.
> 
> ...


Welcome Jim!!
I am in Hillsboro, NH and almost bought new. I ended up with a 2005 25RSS. We will be at Moose Hillock Memorial Day weekend if ya want to hang with other Outbackers. Also, check out the Rally page, there are 16 of us going to Acadia in late August...

You are gonna love your Outback!

where did you buy??

Take care and welcome to the club!!

Russ
[/quote]

Thanks Russ. and Thanks for the invites.... we are actually talking about Old Sturbridge for Memorial Day weekend, but Acadia in August sounds interesting. I'll have to run that by my wife and check her back to school schedule.

We purchased from Flagg RV in Mass. Dave and all the folks there were great.

Jim


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome to the outback family, happy camping!


----------

